# Tor and Privoxy doesn't works - Help

## hackum

Hi!

I'm hated with this Tor and Privoxy. Sorry by my words.

I already follow all types of tutorials that teach the work the Tor and Privoxy on Gentoo.

But, I can not do work.

Please, someone can me help ?

I already did  of all!

Remembering that I can do work in backtrack!Last edited by hackum on Thu Sep 08, 2011 11:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

Following [1] worked for me. Since you do not tell how your setup looks like and at what point you fail its difficult to help.

[1] http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Tor

----------

## hackum

I did the change in /etc/privoxy/config I changed for forward-socks4a / 127.0.0.1:9050 .

Done!

Now:

```

/etc/init.d/tor restart && /etc/init.d/privoxy restart

 * Stopping Tor ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Tor configuration (/etc/tor/torrc) is valid.

 * Starting Tor ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting privoxy ...            

```

Done!

Now I changed the firefox for put the proxy in:

"Edit", "Preferences", "Network", "Settings", "Manual proxy configuration : SOCKS Host: 127.0.0.1 Port: 9050"  

Saved.

Now to loading: 

```

The connection has timed out

The server at www.google.com is taking too long to respond.

        

        

        

    *   The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few

          moments.

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network

          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure

          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

```

```

 tor

Sep 08 20:52:26.712 [notice] Tor v0.2.1.30. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity. (Running on Linux i686)

Sep 08 20:52:26.712 [warn] Skipping obsolete configuration option 'Group'

Sep 08 20:52:26.712 [notice] Initialized libevent version 2.0.12-stable using method epoll. Good.

Sep 08 20:52:26.712 [notice] Opening Socks listener on 127.0.0.1:9050

Sep 08 20:52:26.712 [warn] Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Address already in use. Is Tor already running?

Sep 08 20:52:26.712 [warn] Failed to parse/validate config: Failed to bind one of the listener ports.

Sep 08 20:52:26.712 [err] Reading config failed--see warnings above.

```

Look, don't works. What is happening? Please me help.

----------

## tuber

Somebody beside Tor is listening on port 9050. As root, run 

```
netstat -antp | grep 9050 | grep LISTEN
```

. Assuming that you didn't change listen-address in /etc/privoxy/config, you probably want to set the HTTP proxy to 127.0.0.1:8118 instead of using the SOCKS proxy.

----------

## hackum

See:

```

netstat -antp | grep 9050 | grep LISTEN

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:9050          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      32105/tor           

```

----------

## tuber

Looks like Tor is already running. I just tried changing my Firefox settings to match yours (SOCKS proxy) and it doesn't work. The settings that I use are to set the HTTP Proxy to 127.0.0.1 port 8118, and check the box "Use this proxy server for all protocols". That seems to work for me.

----------

## hackum

Still no works.

----------

## tuber

OK, let's check privoxy then. Try removing the line you added to /etc/privoxy/config:

```
#forward-socks4a   /               localhost:9050 .
```

 Restart privoxy and see if you can browse. Also check that privoxy is running with:

```
netstat -antp | grep 8118 | grep LISTEN
```

 as root.

----------

